# Pattern Test Interference



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going turkey hunting in the morning, so I wanted to do some patterning. There was some interference in the backyard, so I had to wait until everything was clear. 2 hens strolling through my backyard. 





However, as it turned out, the patterning was good. 



Bowhunter57


----------

